# (hemming) steel ruler for school?



## miss cannoli (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi everyone! 

So one of the things I need for school is a (hemming) steel ruler? I've been to a few places and no one knows what it is. I'm hoping someone on here will  

Thanks in advance !


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Don't know if that is a brand name or a type of ruler.

I use a stainless steel ruler quite a bit in my pastry shop--a 24" s/s one, both as a straight edge for cutting dough, and to measure with.

There are good ones and bad ones.  With the bad ones, the numbers are painted on, and these will wear off pretty quickly--especially when working with fats and oils. These are almost always very thin and flimsy, and almost always have some kind of a cork/plastic backing on them that comes off quickly.

The better quality ones have etched numbers that are filled with paint.  Even when the paint wears off, you can still see the etches.

Don't run the ruler throught the d/washer


----------



## miss cannoli (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you so much for your help!


----------

